# Miniteich und Schnacken



## Duquesa86 (30. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,

wie haltet Ihr die Stechmücken aus Euren Miniteichen fern? Ich hätte so gerne einen Mini auf der Terrasse, aber ich hab Angst, daß ich von den Stechmücken dann vollends gefressen werde. Dieses Jahr haben sie mich echt geplagt. Und nun ja das Schlafzimmer wäre ein Stock höher....


----------



## Zuckerschniss (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hallo Gabi,

also, die Angst vor Stechmücken hatte ich auch, als Wasser in unseren Garten kam. Allerdings haben die Libellenlarven ganze Arbeit geleistet. Wie sich das allerdings bei Minis verhält, würde mich auch interessieren (hab mir auch ein-zwei-drei in den Innenhof gestellt).


----------



## Garfield (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hallo,

schon mal an Fische gedacht ?
Es gibt unzählige Fische aus gemässigten Regionen, die immer wieder in solchen Terassenteichen gepflegt werden
Zb Makropoden , als beispiel hier : http://www.igl-home.de/forum/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1184&sid=86c4350c7693fe283d23aae30953e259
oder Kardinalfische 
Lebendgebärende ( Guppys usw ) sollen sich auch toll über den Sommer draussen vermehren. 
Ich würde sicher nicht probieren, sie zu überwintern, wenn die Makropoden anscheinend das auch mal überstehen sollen, so dass die entscheidende Frage die der Innenüberwinterung ist.
Wenn das möglich ist ( vielleicht auch bei einem befreundeten Aquarianer, vielleicht gibt es welche, die selbst keinen Platz für so'ne Schüssel haben, aber interessiert sind  ) würde ich das versuchen.
Ich bin echt auch am Überlegen, mir nächstes Jahr so eine Schüssel aufzustellen, um verschiedene Fische zu übersommern.


----------



## Mops (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

 Bitte, bitte keine Fische!!!!

Eine kleine Pumpe mit Wasserspiel die für bewegtes Wasser sorgt ist sicherlich die bessere Wahl


----------



## Duquesa86 (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Eben weil ich keine Fische da reintun will hab ich gefragt. Ich würde höchstens mal ein paar Fischbabys reintun um sie vorm gefressen werden zu retten. Aber sonst


----------



## Schneckentier (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hallo,

also von Guppys würd ich dir auch abraten. Die Viecher vermehren sich schlimmer als die Karnickel - da hast du in kürzester Zeit 'Guppy-Problem'.
Ein andere Möglichkeit der biologischen Bekämpfung: Planarien. (Jetzt fallen wahrscheinlich alle Aquarianer tot vom Stuhl.) Aber was soll ich sagen? Es funktioniert! Und wenn man sich an die 'lieben Kleinen' erst mal gewöhnt hat, sind sie irgendwie auch ganz faszinierend. Und da das Futterangebot im Mini, im Gegensatz zum Aquarium, nicht so groß ist, kommt es im Mini auch zu keiner Masservermehrung. (Bei mir jedenfalls nicht. Also bis jetzt nicht. Keine Garantie!)
Oder, wie gesagt, ein Wasserspiel.

Gruß
Schneckentier aka Rita


----------



## Garfield (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hallo,



> Bitte, bitte keine Fische!!!!


Wieso 
Wenn die Fische auf den "Mini-Teich" abgestimmt sind, ist das problemlos, das machen genügend Aquarianer so.
Wachsen besser, vermehren sich mehr, haben bessere Farben usw...
Wo ist das Problem ?



> Eben weil ich keine Fische da reintun will hab ich gefragt


Stand aber nicht in deinem Beitrag.
Aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Duquesa86 (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

..


----------



## Duquesa86 (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*



> Ein andere Möglichkeit der biologischen Bekämpfung: Planarien. (Jetzt fallen wahrscheinlich alle Aquarianer tot vom Stuhl.)



:help

puh, ich hole mir doch kein Ziefer um das andere Ziefer zu bekämpfen. Dennoch danke für Deinen gutgemeinten Rat - aber nee das geht nicht:shock
Dann lieber "ohne Bio" - da es nur für Pflanzen sein soll werde ich lieber in diesem Fall die chemische Keule werfen und was ins Wasser kippen...


----------



## Dilmun (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hi!

Lies dir mal diesen

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28377

durch, da findest du sicher diese und eventuell noch kommende Fragen beantwortet.


----------



## Christine (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hallo Gabi,

da es nur ein Pflanzenmini ist - entweder ein kleines Wasserspiel oder ein Tropfen Neudomück.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnaken*

Liebe (Mini-)Teichfreunde!
Das Problem ist keines: 
Stechmückenlarven bewohnen nur Gewässer,
in denen aus irgendeinem Grund keine anderen Lebewesen leben, 
z.B. weils ihnen zu sauerstoffarm oder zu gammelig-grauslich ist.
Da leben die Mückenlarven als Filtrierer von den mobilen Bakterien
und weil´s da meist auch keinen Sauerstoff im Wasser gibt,
hat sie die Evolution mit einem Schnorchel zum Atmen von Luft ausgestattet,
der pikanterweise an ihrem Heck festgewachsen ist.

Solltest du also NICHT vorhaben, 
eine sauerstofflose, trübe Kloake mit faulenden Pflanzenresten aufzustellen,
sondern das ein wenig freundlicher für höheres Leben gestalten,
wobei schon ein paar kleine Jungfische reichen,
wirst du also keine Gelsen züchten.


P.S.: Schnaken schauen vielleicht gefährlich aus, 
stechen aber mit absoluter Sicherheit niemanden,
denn Wikipedia spricht:
_"Die Schnaken leben von verschiedenen offen liegenden Säften wie Wasser und freiliegendem Nektar, 
andere Nahrung können sie durch ihre Mundwerkzeuge nicht aufnehmen. Sie können auch nicht stechen, ..."_


----------



## Dilmun (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hallo Peter!



> P.S.: Schnaken schauen vielleicht gefährlich aus,
> stechen aber mit absoluter Sicherheit niemanden,




Ich glaub, da liegt wieder mal ein "Übersetzungsproblem" (deutsch/deutsch) vor.
Mit Schnacken sind "Gelsen" gemeint.......


siehe...
..http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stechm%C3%BCcken


----------



## Christine (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnaken*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Stechmückenlarven bewohnen nur Gewässer,
> in denen aus irgendeinem Grund keine anderen Lebewesen leben,



Das ist erwiesenermassen großer Quatsch - sie können in diesen Gewässern AUCH leben, aber sie nehmen auch gerne was besseres. 

Und hör bitte auf, ständig Teiche, die Du nicht kennst, als Kloaken oder Brühen zu bezeichnen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnaken*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Und hör bitte auf, ständig Teiche, die Du nicht kennst, als Kloaken oder Brühen zu bezeichnen.


Hab ich weder geschrieben, noch gemeint:
Sauerstofflose, trübe Kloaken mit faulenden Pflanzenresten, 
in denen aus irgendeinem Grund keine anderen Lebewesen leben, 
z.B. weils ihnen zu sauerstoffarm oder zu gammelig-grauslich ist,
findet man in z.B. Pfützen, Grabvasen, Blumentopfuntersetzern, durchhängenden Dachrinnen usw.
worin die Stechmücken sehr schnell ihre interessanten nur einseitig benetzbaren Eierschiffchen ablegen.
(So eine faulende Baterienzucht ist doch mit Kloake oder Brühe wohl treffend bezeichnet, oder?)

In "besseren" Gewässern, die von irgendwelchen anderen (höheren) Tieren bewohnt werden,
wird man die sehr selten finden, 
da die Überlebenschance der wohlschmeckenden und nahrhaften, 
aber wehrlosen und leicht fressbaren Larven und Puppen eher trist ausfallen.
(Die sind die Nr.1-Wahl als Top-Zierfischfutter insbesondere zum Züchten!)

P.S.: Wie heissen dann bei euch Schnaken?


----------



## Echinopsis (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnaken*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> in denen aus irgendeinem Grund keine anderen Lebewesen leben



Scheinbar verstehst Du nicht was andere schreiben oder willst es nicht verstehen? 



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Hab ich weder geschrieben, noch gemeint:
> Sauerstofflose, trübe Kloaken mit faulenden Pflanzenresten,



Komisch dass es dann immer so rüber kommt


----------



## Zuckerschniss (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnaken*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Liebe (Mini-)Teichfreunde!
> Solltest du also NICHT vorhaben,
> eine sauerstofflose, trübe Kloake mit faulenden Pflanzenresten aufzustellen,
> sondern das ein wenig freundlicher für höheres Leben gestalten,
> ...



Auf die Idee würde hier im Forum wohl NIEMAND kommen (Kloake aufzustellen)

Und: Schnaken heißen bei uns __ Schneider


----------



## derschwarzepeter (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnaken*



Echinopsis schrieb:


> Scheinbar verstehst Du nicht was andere schreiben oder willst es nicht verstehen?


Ich bin für jede Erklärung aufgeschlossen!
So wie ich´s verstanden habe, will die Verfasserin des threads ev. Jungfische einsetzen
_("Ich würde ... ein paar Fischbabys reintun ..."),_
die das Stechmückenproblem ohnehin auf völlig natürliche Art im Keim ersticken
und dabei noch prächtiger wachsen werden als im Aquarium.
(So ein Sommerquartier wirkt erfahrungsgemäß Wunder!)



Echinopsis schrieb:


> Komisch dass es dann immer so rüber kommt


Bitte zeig mir meine Formulierung, die das schließen lässt!

(Ich geh ja mit hoher Sicherheit davon aus, 
dass die Verffasserin des threads _"NICHT vorhat, 
eine sauerstofflose, trübe Kloake mit faulenden Pflanzenresten aufzustellen,
sondern das ein wenig freundlicher für höheres Leben gestalten"_ wollen wird. 
Oder denkst du das ich das mißinterpretiert habe?  
Zuckerschniss-Ellen hat´s jedenfalls richtig verstanden!)


----------



## inge50 (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hallo,

jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.

Meiner Meinung nach gehören keine Fische in den Mini, auch keine Jungfische zum übersommern.

Wie will man diese denn zum Winter heraus keschern, ohne die Pflanzen wieder auseinander zu reißen?

Ein Mini sollte gut mit Pflanzen bestückt sein. 

Ich habe auch zwei Mini`s. Einen Mörtelkübel im Schatten und eine kleine Zinkwanne, die bis Mittags in der Sonne steht.

Mückenlarven hatte ich nur die ersten 2-3 Wochen, in der Zinkwanne. Danach waren sie verschwunden. Dafür habe ich einen __ Rückenschwimmer entdeckt und eine Molchlarve.

Es geht also auch ohne Chemie und ohne Fische, einen Mini Mückenlos zu halten.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## derschwarzepeter (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Ich hatte viele Jahre (als ich noch keinen Garten hatte) Miniteiche am Balkon (90 l-Mörtelschaff,
ok, da befindet man sich schon tief in der Grauzone zwischen Teich und Aquarium)
und dort auch immer Fische drin gehalten, gezüchtet und vor allem aufgezogen,
weil sie dort einfach besser wachsen als im Aquarium:
diverse Lebendgebärende, besonders toll wurden die Segelkärpflinge und Schwertträger, 
aber auch Kardinal, __ Macropoden, Badis badis, Elassoma, verschiedene Hechtlinge, u.v.m.)

Das Abfischen im Herbst gestaltete sich in der Regel recht einfach, 
da die Fische als wechselwarme Tiere zwar die starken Temperaturschwankungen sehr gut vertragen,
aber mit abnehmender Temperatur zunehmend träge werden:
Unter 10°C kann man Platys bald schon mit einem Suppenlöffel fangen
und sanft "aufgetaut" zeigen sie, zu welcher Pracht sie über den Sommer gewachsen sind.
(Ein übersehener Platy hat sogar +1°C ohne Folgen überlebt - da war oben schon Eis!)
Schwierig war´s nur bei den Schwarzbarschen (Elassoma evergladei),
die bei 5 °C nicht nur noch putzmunter, sondern auch noch toll getarnt waren!

Mein Freund hat sogar einmal seinen Gartenteich (ca. 40 m²) mit tropischen Fischen besetzt:
20 Stk. Celebes Sonnenstrahlfisch (Thelmaterina ladigesi) 
- ich hab gemeint: "Die kannst du genausogut in den Kanal schütten!"
Zu meinem Erstaunen zogen im Spätsommer blau-gelb-glitzernde Wolken durch den Teich,
die aus hunderten (!) Sonnenstrahlfischen bestanden!
Das Abfischen erfolgte in diesem Fall leider zu spät und war deshalb nicht erfolgreich:
Sobald die Sonne weg und die Wassertemperatur kalt war, 
versteckten die sich im Myriophillumdickicht und waren unerreichbar.
so haben wir mich Ach und Krach ca. 20 davon rausgefangen

Wichtiges Augenmerk möchte ich vor allem auch darauf gelegt wissen,
dass die erwähnten Fische in freier Natur keinen Winter überleben werden
und damit sicher nicht zu einer Faunenverfälschung bzw. Bioinvasion führen können.

Alles in allem ist die Haltung von tropischen Aquarienfischen in Miniteichen eine echte Bereicherung
und ich empfehle sie deshalb nachdrücklich.


----------



## Garfield (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hi Peter,

so isses 
Habe auf einer Börse wunderbare Gymnogeophagus Meridionalis Teichnachzuchten bekommen , die ich im ungeheizten Becken im Keller pflege, da aus meinem Teich kein Fisch mehr rauszufangen ist.
Deshalb wird im Frühjahr auch eine Wanne oder Kübel aufgestellt, Platz habe ich ja, und da die sowieso nicht den Winter draussenbleibt, ist das abfischen auch kein Problem.

Man sollte doch bitte nicht so kategorisch nein sagen zu etwas das man nicht kennt.


----------



## Eugen (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*


Was haben die letzten Posts nun mit der Frage der Threadstellerin zu tun 

_"Man sollte doch bitte nicht so kategorisch nein sagen zu etwas das man nicht kennt."_
diesem Satz kann ich voll und ganz zustimmen und möchte noch ergänzen "und keine halbausgegorenen Kommentare abgeben, wenn man wenig Plan hat" 

@ Peter
und was räts du der Fragestellerin nun wirklich ?
Es geht ihr nämlich nicht um Fische,sondern um eventuelle Mückenlarven in ihrem Miniteich.

Btw. in meinen zahlreichen "Minis" kann ich nur sehr selten Larven entdecken.
Ich hab die Vermutung,daß in ausreichend bepflanzten Minis Mücken keine Eier ablegen.
Wenn,dann entdecke ich welche in leeren Kübeln,die vom Regenwasser gefüllt wurden.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

@ Peter rät der Fragestellerin nun wirklich, 
einfach wenig kleine Fische in den Miniteich zu tun
und sich dann überaschen zu lassen, wie gut das denen bekommt!
Die Mückenlarven in ihrem Miniteich eleminieren die quasi als Drüberstreuer.

In deinen zahlreichen "Minis" wird´s schon anderes Leben geben
oder vielleicht fürchten das die Gelsen-Mamis auch nur,
weil so schöne Pflanzen wachsen.


----------



## Inken (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

 Wenn ich ganz vorsichtig auch mal etwas beisteuern darf.. 

Ich habe zwei kleine  - Minis kann man es nicht nennen- eher Mörtelkübel mit Wasser und Pflanzen. In beiden tummelten sich Mückenlarven, keine Ahnung, welche..  
Ich habe vor ca. 6 Wochen in beiden Kübeln kleine Stücke Wasserschlauch eingesetzt, welcher ja als fleischfressende Pflanze bekannt ist. 

Meine Beobachtung: 
In dem sonnigen Kübel, in dem der __ Wasserschlauch mickert, erfreuen sich die Mückenlarven nach wie vor bester Gesundheit und auch ihre Anzahl hat sich nicht verringert.

In dem halbschattigen Kübel, in dem der Wasserschlauch wächst wie verrückt (aus 3cm-Stückchen sind 30cm lange Enden geworden) finden sich kaum noch Mückenlarven.

Ob da ein Zusammenhang besteht, ich würd's nicht unterschreiben.. 

Wollt's einfach mal in diese nette Diskussion werfen!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hi Inken!
__ Wasserschlauch wäre natürlich auch eine Möglichekeit,
die Gelsenlarven dem Verzehr zuzuführen!
Wieso der aber nur im halbschattigen Miniteich wächst und nicht im sonnigen,
entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.
Mag sein, dass da geringfügige Ungterschiede im Chemismus (nicht zuletzt durch die Sonne)
für unterschiedliche Lebensbedingungen sorgen.

Ich habe den vor Jahren eingesetzt und man fand immer nur so kümmerliche Stückchen,
bis der Wasserschlauch heuer plötzlich wächst und blüht wie verrückt.
So ist halt die Natur ... nicht in jedem Jahr gleich!


----------



## StefanBO (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnaken*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Das Problem ist keines:
> Stechmückenlarven bewohnen nur Gewässer,
> in denen aus irgendeinem Grund keine anderen Lebewesen leben,
> z.B. weils ihnen zu sauerstoffarm oder zu gammelig-grauslich ist.


Dann bringe ich auch mal meine (ergänzte) Übersetzung dieser Aussage:

In einem Gewässer, das sich normal entwickelt hat, leben auch Lebewesen, die die Stechmückenlarven bzw. vorher schon die Eier vertilgen. Fische, Amphibien, Insekten, Insektenlarven (*) ... und dort können sich Stechmückenlarven nicht entwickeln.

Stattdessen bevorzugen sie Pfützen, Regentonnen, oder auch "gammelig-grausliche" Gewässer. Also Gewässer (noch) ohne Fressfeinde. Wer so etwas nicht anlegen möchte, hat kein (dauerhaftes) Problem mit Stechmückenlarven.

In einem frisch angelegten (Mini-)Teich werden die Fressfeinde meist aber zunächst fehlen, so dass kurzfristig doch dieses Problem entstehen kann.



blumenelse schrieb:


> Das ist erwiesenermassen großer Quatsch - sie können in diesen Gewässern AUCH leben, aber sie nehmen auch gerne was besseres.


Nein, sie nehmen ungerne etwas Besseres, denn dort leben ihre Fressfeinde. Wer hat denn etwas anderes erwiesen? Quelle?



Echinopsis schrieb:


> Komisch dass es dann immer so rüber kommt


Vorzugsweise bei Mods 

(*) Nachtrag: Das soll keine UND-Aufzählung sein, es müssen natürlich nicht ALLE Fressfeinde vorhanden sein


----------



## CoolNiro (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*



> Nein, sie nehmen ungerne etwas Besseres, denn dort leben ihre Fressfeinde. Wer hat denn etwas anderes erwiesen? Quelle?



In meinen Teichen leben zig Mückenlarven aller Art,
allerdings kommen die nicht weit. Was die Fische
nicht vertilgen erledigt später meine Gartenkreuz-
__ spinnen Kolonie.

Ist das als Quelle genug?


----------



## StefanBO (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> In meinen Teichen leben zig Mückenlarven aller Art,
> allerdings kommen die nicht weit.
> [...]
> Ist das als Quelle genug?


Nein, leider nicht. Es geht eben nicht um Mückenlarven aller Art, sondern um Stechmückenlarven. Das ist, nicht nur für Biologen, ein sehr großer Unterschied.

Falls du möchtest, kann ich dir (oder sonst jemandem) da auch gerne ein entsprechendes Literaturzitat raussuchen. Aber an anderer Stelle hast du ja bereits deine Abneigung demgegenüber ausgedrückt.

Deshalb jetzt nur meine eigene Beobachtung, dass ich Stechmückenlarven bei mir nur in frisch angelegten (Mini-)Teichen beobachten konnte, insbesondere in einem, in dem ich eine Pflanzensendung aufbewahrte, die im Sommer übers Wochenende auf dem Postamt lag, insgesamt ca. eine Woche unterwegs war.


----------



## Christine (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hallo Stefan,

ich hab im Flachwasserbereich meines Teiches in einer "ruhigen" Ecke, die von den Fischen nicht erreicht wird, schon Stechmückenlarven beobachten können, allerdings hat es wohl keine bis zum Puppenstadium geschafft.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Liebe Teichfreunde!
Das ist eben einfach ein eindrucksvolles Beispiel, was "ökologische Nische" bedeutet:
Die Biofaktoren, die einen Lebesraum für eine Art bewohnbar machen
stecken einen mehr oder weniger breiten Bereich ab, wo man diese antreffen kann,
aber die Idealbedingungen, wo man die Art in der Regel antrifft,
sind oft deutlich enger formuliert.

Umgelegt auf unser Beispiel heisst das:
Stechmückenlarven (und nur von denen reden wir hier, 
denn andere Mückenlarven haben oft GRAVIEREND andere Lebensbedingungen!)
leben überwiegend in Gewässern mit hoher Bakteriendichte (faulende Pflanzenstoffe),
filtrierend eben von diesen Bakterien und sind durch ihren Körperbau 
(Schnorchel zum Atmen atmosphärischer Luft) auch befähigt, 
dort zu leben, wo´s im Wasser atmende Lebewesen NICHT mehr schaffen.
(Manchmal sind diese Kleingewässer regelrecht schwarz vor Culex-Larven;
gleich abfischen und als Top-Zierfischfutter in dünnen Platten einfrieren!)
In "besserer" Wasserqualität (mehr Sauerstoff, wenige Bakterien) KÖNNEN sie auch leben,
finden aber schlechtere Lebensbedingungen (weniger Nahrung, mehr Feinde) vor.
Drum wird man sie dort eher selten und in geringerer Anzahl antreffen.

Keine große Sorge also im Miniteich, der einigermaßen "funktioniert"!


----------



## CoolNiro (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*



> Falls du möchtest, kann ich dir (oder sonst jemandem) da auch gerne ein entsprechendes Literaturzitat raussuchen.



ich bitte darum


----------



## Schneckentier (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hallo,

ehm, wenn ich mich noch mal einmischen dürfte?
Ich denke, wir müssen in dem Fall wirklich unterscheiden, zwischen einem 'kleinen Gartenteich' und einem 'kleinst-Teich' der irgendwo auf der Terasse oder Dachterasse steht.
Im 'kleinen Gartenteich' finden sich die Fressfeine meist schnell und von selbst ein. Auf der Dachterasse wartet man auf die __ Molche wohl vergeblich...
Im 'kleinst-Teich' findet man oft 'Getier', dass in Gartenteichen schnell von anderen Lebewesen verdrängt wird. In größeren Gewässern (in diesem Fall: größer als ein Mörtelkübel!) überleben diese Tiere nur, wenn die Wasserqualität so schlecht ist, dass die 'Verdränger' nicht überleben. Aber im 'Mini' liegt es eben nicht unbedingt an der Wasserqualität wenn sich anspruchslose Tiere ansiedeln und vermehren.
Ursprünglich ging es hier um einen Terrassenteich, wenn dich daran noch mal erinnern dürfte.

viele Grüße
Schneckentier aka Rita


----------



## Zuckerschniss (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hallo Gabi

Wie groß ist eigentlich Dein Mini-Teich? 

Hier werden Empfehlungen für Fische ausgesprochen, die in einem Mini-Teich m.E. nichts zu suchen haben. Die Temperaturschwankungen sind doch erfahrungsgemäß viel zu groß (heute morgen 4° C, heute Mittag 21° C).


----------



## Duquesa86 (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hallo,

mein Miniteich ist ca. 1,20 m lang und 40 cm breit. Letzten Winter ist mir darin mein Bambus eingegangen, weil das Ding keine Löcher am Boden hat. Ich hab mir überlegt ob ich Löcher reinmach und wieder Bambus reinsetz und dann habt ihr mich auf die Idee gebracht einen Miniteich für die Terrasse draus zu machen.  :beten
 Mit dem Ergebnis, daß ein großes Veto vom Schatzi kam, weil er sich so ungern von Schnacken "verzwiebeln" läßt...Nun, so richtig widerlegen konnte ich seinen Einspruch bisher nicht. 
Ich denke auch, daß es eine ganze Weile dauert bis da irgendwelche Tiere zuwandern (wenn überhaupt). Was dadurch auch erschwert wird, daß wir in einem dicht besiedelten Gebiet wohnen. Viel Grün ist da nicht drumrum!

Was ich machen könnte wäre, ein paar __ Rückenschwimmer aus dem Teich umzuquartieren. mhm


----------



## derschwarzepeter (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Liebe Teichfreunde (egal ob groß oder klein)!
Die __ Schnecken-Rita hat mit ihrem post ins Schwarze getroffen:
Am Balkon kommen keine __ Libellen, keine __ Molche und keine Fischotter;
da müssen WIR ran und mit Fischen ist das Problem gelöst.
Das Mit der Temperatur ist auch nicht so schlimm, wie Zuckerschniss meint:





Zuckerschniss schrieb:


> Hier werden Empfehlungen für Fische ausgesprochen, die in einem Mini-Teich m.E. nichts zu suchen haben. Die Temperaturschwankungen sind doch erfahrungsgemäß viel zu groß (heute morgen 4° C, heute Mittag 21° C).


Aufgrund der thermischen Trägheit der Wassermenge
schwankt dessen Temperatur WEIT* weniger als die Lufttemperatur;
meine Fische waren oft bis Ende November im "Sommerquartier".
Nachdem auch im Sommer die Temperatur im Tagesverlauf um einige wenige Grade schwankt,
was nicht nur natürlich ist, sondern oft die Fertilität fördert oder sogar erst ermöglicht,
gewöhnen sich die Fische an die Schwankungen und vertragen erstaunlich tiefe Werte ohne Schaden.
(Die meisten Aquarienfische werden ohnehin bei viel zu hohen Temperaturen gehalten, 
was ihnen gar nicht unbedingt gut tut genauso wie suuuuperkonstante Temperatur;
ich verwende deshalb auch nie Heizer, weil die Becken ja ohnehin im Wohnraum stehen.) 
Es ist sogar so, dass die "Balkonfische" schneller wachsen sowie größer und bunter werden
als ihre Brüder und Schwestern aus dem selben Wurf im Aquarium.
Die von mir genannten Arten und etliche mehr 
können also SICHER am Balkon gehalten werden.

*) Achtung bei sehr kleinen Teichen, die in der prallen Sonne stehen:
DIE können an Überhitzung leiden!


----------



## Digicat (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Servus Gabi

Wenns passt, kommen die __ Rückenschwimmer auch so in deinen Mini .... die können nicht nur schwimmen  ... die __ fliegen auch 



> Die Flügel sind trotz ihrer aquatischen Lebensweise sehr kräftig und vollständig ausgebildet. Sie kriechen an Land. Nach der Trocknung der Flügel, die bis zu 15 Minuten dauern kann, fliegen Rückenschwimmer bei genügend warmen Wetter vorwiegend um neue Wasserstellen aufzusuchen. Dort stürzen sie sich mit geschlossenen Flügeln hinein. Neue Wasserstellen werden nur mit Hilfe der Augen gefunden, wobei sie auf besonders helle Oberflächen reagieren.


Quelle


----------



## Christine (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hi Gabi & Co.

Wenn Du __ Rückenschwimmer im Teich hast, können die sich auch ohne Probleme im Miniteich einfinden. Auch __ Libellen finden den Weg auf den Balkon. Platz ist in der kleinsten Bütte.

Wenn Du sicher gehen willst, installierst Du halt ein kleines Wasserspiel, das schreckt Stechmücken nämlich wirklich ab bzw. erschwert den Larven das Atmen derart, dass sie absaufen.

Lieber Peter,

hör doch bitte mal auf so penetrant auf Aquarienfischen im Miniteich rumzureiten (mal davon abgesehen, dass ich das aus diversen Gründen nicht befürworte), müssen diese Tiere im Winter irgendwo hin - und nicht jeder möchte im Winter ein Aquarium hegen und pflegen. Oder im Frühjahr die vergessenen Fische als Leichen aus dem Teichlein fischen. Diese Variante wurde registriert, der Vorschlag muss aber nicht penetriert werden, das macht ihn nicht besser.

[OT]Und im Übrigen wäre es diesem Thread (wie auch allen anderen) durchaus zuträglich, wenn Du Dich wenig kürzer fassen würdest und ein bisschen weniger provokativ schwafelst. 
Wie sagte mein Mathematiklehrer früher immer so richtig: IN DER KÜRZE LIEGT DIE WÜRZE. Versuch es mal, die Leute reagieren gleich ganz anders auf solche Beiträge - liest sich auch viel besser![/OT]

Liebe Grüße
Christine,
die jetzt genug geschwafelt hat - ist ja ansteckend


----------



## StefanBO (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> ich bitte darum


Gut, dann noch ein paar kurze Zitate zu Stechmücken, wobei ich allerdings so langsam den Eindruck gewinne, dass diese ganzen Details die Diskussion nicht wirklich weiter bringen. Einige Aussagen wurden halt falsch aufgefasst und ausgelegt.



> [Regentonne]
> Es gibt nur sehr wenige Spezialisten, die so etwas ertragen können. Die Stechmücken z.B. haben sich genau auf diesen "Regentonnen-Typ" eines Gewässers spezialisiert. [...] Ihnen ist es auch gleichgültig, ob sich Sauerstoff im Wasser befindet, denn sie erhalten mit einem Schnorchel den Sauerstoff aus der Luft. [...] Stechmücken kommen in nennenswerter Zahl nur dort vor, wo die Lebensbedingungen so unfreundlich sind, daß andere Tiere nicht überleben können. Im Gartenteich haben die Stechmücken keine Chance [Aufzählung folgt]
> S. 37/38





> Die normalen Stechmücken spielen in einem Gartenteich keine nennenswerte Rolle. Wenn man trotzdem besonders im Frühjahr größere Mückenschwärme über der Wasseroberfläche sieht, dann sind das fast ausschließlich Zuckmücken [...] Unproblematisch sind auch die Büschelmücken [...]
> S. 153



Zitate aus:
Norbert Jorek - Beispielhafte Gartenteiche; 5. Auflage 1987


----------



## CoolNiro (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Danke


----------



## jochen (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnaken*

Hi miteinander,



Zuckerschniss schrieb:


> Auf die Idee würde hier im Forum wohl NIEMAND kommen (Kloake aufzustellen)



ups, da muss ich mich wohl outen...

Bei mir im Garten (ist relativ gross) stehen in der hintersten Ecke am Waldrand 3x200 ltr Regentonne zur Mückenlarvenzucht...:shock

Als ambitionierter Mückenlarvenzüchter... sehe ich das Thema also von der anderen Seite,
es klappt wirklich nur effektiv...

wenn man das Fass mit Quell oder Regenwasser aufstellt, es kräftig mit Brennessel oder Gras "animpft", keinen Wasserwechsel macht, und sich somit eine richtig schöne Kloake bildet.
Bereits ein, zwei Wochen später ist das Wasser schwarz von Mückenlarven, und es kann kräftig geerntet werden, und das weit bis in den Spätherbst.


Weitere Tiere, die in einer dieser Wannen sich zusammen mit den Mücken gut vermehren sind Hüpferlinge, Wassrflöhe (die ich dort zugesetzt habe), hier muss aber etwas Hefe oder Kaffeesahne zugegeben werden, um den Tieren ein ideales Umfeld... zu bieten.
Ab und an ernte ich darin auch rote und weisse Mückenlarven.


In anderen Tonnen die an den Regenrohren angeschlossen sind, und wenn es mal ab und an regnet, (soll ja vorkommen) gibt es wenn überhaupt, kaum Mückenlarven.
Genauso dezimiert sich meine Zucht wenn eine Libellenlarve, __ Wasserläufer oder ähnliches den Weg in die Tonnen gefunden hat.

Mein Fazit aus meinen primitiven Erfahrungen...

Ich würde der Themenstarterin raten, einfach ab und an einen Wasserwechsel zu machen, (im Miniteich geht das ja ohne grossem Aufwand) dann verziehen sich die Mücken falls denn wirklich welche vorhanden sind, schnell in eine für sie bessere (kloakenähnliche) Umgebung.

schnackenfreie Grüsse,
Jochen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Liebe (Mini-)Teichfreunde!
Da ich gesehen habe, dass manche Kollegen Schwierigkeiten haben,
die Mückenlarven in ihrem Teich einer Mücken-Art zuzuordnen (was ja nicht unwesentlich ist!),
habe ich euch DIESEN informativen Link (mit Fotos) rausgesucht, 
wo nicht zuletzt auch auf deren Lebensbedingungen eingegangen wird.

Liebe Christine Blumenelse!
Im Gegensatz zur Mathematik, wo (manche) Sachen in erstaunlich geringem Ausmaß absolut vollständig erfasst werden können,
(gefällt mir auch, gehört aber nicht zur Sache; insofern liebe Grüße an den Mathematiklehrer)
liegt die Sache in der Biologie und insbesondere Ökologie grundlegend anders:
Diese nicht exakten Wissenschaften beschreiben unsere Teiche (egal ob groß oder klein) als äußerst komplexe Lebensgemeinschaften 
und gerade DIESER Umstand macht die Sache (für mich) interessant.

Jetzt ist ein neues Argument von Ellen aufgetaucht:


> Hier werden Empfehlungen für Fische ausgesprochen, die in einem Mini-Teich m.E. nichts zu suchen haben.
> Die Temperaturschwankungen sind doch erfahrungsgemäß viel zu groß…


Diese Vermutung deckt sich nicht mit meinen (und vieler anderer, z.B. auch Garfields) langjährigen Erfahrungen,
die durchwegs ausgesprochen positiv ausgefallen sind,
und die ich deshalb als Antwort völlig sachlich und belegbar ins Forum gestellt habe (und genau dazu ist das doch wohl da).
Inwiefern das penetrant sein soll, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis,
wiewohl auch die Verfasserin des threads das Einsetzen von Fischen wortwörtlich NICHT ausgeschlossen hat. 
(Sie betreibt offenbar ein Aquarium mit Erfolg und verfügt daher über das nötige Winterquartier.)

Dass DU persönlich das Einsetzen von Aquarienfischen in den Miniteich nicht befürwortest,
aber dafür außer der Gefahr des Vergessens keinen stichhaltigen Grund genannt hast
(Also ich vergess weder meinen Hund im Park, noch mein Kind in der Sandkiste, noch die Oma an der Raststation.
Warum sollte ich dann die Fische am Balkon vergessen?),
wissen wir bereits, ohne dass ich es als panetrant empfunden habe: Ist halt DEIN ganz persönliches Paradigma.
Dass du meinen wohlformulierten Beitrag in absolutem Einklang mit den Forenregeln 
als schlecht lesbares, provokatives Geschwafel siehst, halte ich für eine Frage persönlichen Geschmackes: 
Andere sehen das mit Sicherheit nicht so,
sonst würde ich nicht wiederholt gegen Bezahlung für abendfüllende Vorträge gebucht oder meine Artikel von Fachzeitschriften gekauft.
IM thread sind solche Befindlichkeiten jedoch einer Behandlung nicht würdig:
DAFÜR wurde die PN erfunden.
Wenn du Lust hast, werde ich unser Problem dort gern mit dir weiterdiskutieren.


Off-Topic:
Ich bin selbst sehr aktiver Moderator in einem Forum (deutsches Technikerforum - 87158 Benutzer)
und als solcher weiss ich, dass auch einem Mod durchaus ein wenig Knigge zu Gesicht steht
und persönliche Befindlichkeiten auch persönlich abgehandelt werden sollten.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hallo Peter,

ich hatte eigentlich keine Lust mehr, in diesem Thread zu antworten, aber da Du mich nun zum 2. mal zitierst, ist es mir dann doch ein Bedürfnis.

Du hast den Rat zu Fischen erteilt, als noch nicht klar war, über welche Größe Terrassenteich wir uns unterhalten - Blumentopf-, Salatschüssel- oder Badewannengröße. Und wenn ich schreibe: m.E. dann heißt das "meines Erachtens" und daraus leite ich keine These für alle ab. 
Jeder hat eben eine andere Auffassung von Tierschutz und das (siehe oben) ist meine - Punkt.


----------



## CoolNiro (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*



> Andere sehen das mit Sicherheit nicht so,
> sonst würde ich nicht wiederholt gegen Bezahlung für abendfüllende Vorträge gebucht oder meine Artikel von Fachzeitschriften gekauft.
> 
> Ich bin selbst sehr aktiver Moderator in einem Forum (deutsches Technikerforum - 87158 Benutzer)



Reicht Dir das den nicht, muß das hier auch noch sein ?


----------



## Garfield (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hallo,

eigentlich wollte ich ja auch nichts mehr dazu schreiben aber da ich nun mal der Auslöser war , und nicht Peter ( siehe Post#03 ), nur ein paar Sätze von mir.



> schon mal an Fische gedacht ?


 habe ich geschrieben, ohne zu wissen, wie gross der Kübel nun ist. Und das war wirklich nur als Anregung gedacht, da ja nach Ideen zur Problemlösung gefragt wurde.
In einem Aq-Forum wäre das sehr positiv aufgenommen worden, weil's nun mal gut funktionniert ( ob mein Aquarium nun innen oder aussen steht, ist doch erst mal egal, solange es von den Bedingungen ( Wasserqualität, T°, Grösse ... ) passt.
Den Zusammenhang mit dem Tierschutz verstehe ich deshalb nicht.
Aber, da ich relativ schnell gemerkt habe dass hier im Forum diese Idee nicht gut ankam, halte ich mich da raus.

Ich verstehe nicht, wie manche Menschen sich so in Hitze schreiben können, ist doch unser Hobby, und sollte entspannen.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hallo Jeannot,
Ein Aq ist, im Gegensatz zum Miniteich, mit einer gewissen Technik ausgestattet, die eine angemessene Wasserqualität gewährleisten. 
Den Link in Deinem Post hab ich mir mal durchgelesen. Da berichtet jemand davon, M. ocellatus  in seinem Terrassenteich überwintert zu haben. Er hatte die Fische bei dem starken Frost eigentlich schon aufgegeben, war aber umso erfreuter, dass die Fische das überstanden hätten. 
Das ist für mich als Tierschützer grenzwertig. 

Dass dieses Forum hier inzwischen sehr hitzig geworden ist, das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Ich frage mich oft, wie jemand, der hier neu dazukommt, das wohl auffasst. Find ich sehr schade.


----------



## hoboo34 (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

..was mir nach dem durchlesen von 5 (FÜNF) seiten an Kommentaren auffällt:

Mehr als 90% haben mit der originären Frage nichts zu tun, bzw. helfen der Erstellerin exakt keinen Millimeter weiter.


----------



## Garfield (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hi,

der ausgesuchte Link war wohl nicht optimal, hatte allerdings auch nicht viel Zeit in die Suche investiert.
Du findest aber überall solche grenzwertigen Fälle ( so wie zb Kois in zu kleinen Teichen ), das bedeutet aber nicht, das das Prinzip grundlegend falsch ist. 
Tatsache ist nun mal, dass, wenn es korrekt gemacht wird, die Fische im ( Mini )-Teich vitaler und vermehrungsfreudiger sind als im Aq. 

Das war dann auch das letzte Mal dass ich was dazu sage.


@hoboo34
Ja und ? 
Ich denke, zur Frage wurde schon so ziemlich alles gesagt. 
Manchmal entwickeln sich aus einer einfachen Fragestellung sehr interessante Diskussionen ( die nix mit der Frage zu tun haben ) , die ich im Internet nicht mehr missen möchte.
Gegebenenfalls kann das Team die abtrennen, und einen neuen Thread draus machen.


----------



## Duquesa86 (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Bitte habt Euch lieb!

Also, ich habe leider kein Aquarium sondern nur einen kleineren Teich. In dem sich gerade die Goldies jagen. Da ich meine Goldfische erst seit ca. 3 Monaten habe und irgendwie noch keine rechte Erfahrung mit Fischhaltung habe, habe ich mich hier so bissle durchgefragt. 

Ich habe eigentlich nicht vor in meinen Mini Fische reinzutun! 

Ich würde das nur in Erwägung ziehen sofern meine Goldies Junge bekommen, diese sofern ich sie finde und rausbekomme aus dem Teich, in den Mini zu tun bis sie bissle größer sind, damit sie nicht aufgefressen werden. 
Ein Dauerzustand soll das in keinem Falle werden!!! Bis jetzt habe ich weder Laich noch Junge gesehen, mußte heute Morgen aber wieder beobachten wie mein Goldi von den anderen 6 gejagt wurde.


----------



## Christine (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hallo Peter,

es ist immer schwierig, etwas schriftlich zu formulieren, so dass es beim Gegenüber richtig ankommt.

1. Hatte ich den Eindruck, das Gabi einer Fischhaltung im Miniteich abgeneigt ist. Daher empfinde ich weiteres Daraufherumreiten als unnötige Penetration.

2. Kann ich in diesem Thread keinen Hinweis darauf finden, dass sie ein Aquarium und damit ein passendes Winterquartier hat - wo stand das? (Edit: Während ich hier schrieb, aufgeklärt - sie hat keins!)

3. Meine ich mit "vergessenen" Fischen nicht, dass man sich ins Wohnzimmer zurückzieht und nicht mehr an den Teich draussen denkt, sondern sehe eher folgendes Problem: 
Kleine Fische wollen in der Regel nicht gefangen werden. 
Ein Miniteich wird in der Regel zur Dekoration angelegt und bepflanzt - und der Besitzer dieses dekorativen Teiles hat sicherlich keine Lust, alles auseinander zu pflücken, um alle Fische zu erwischen. 
Ein Aquarienbesitzer, der seinen Fische nur eine schöne Sommerfrische bieten möchte, sieht den Miniteich da mit anderen Augen. Ich hoffe, Du verstehst den Unterschied.

4. Für den Ausdruck "Geschwafel" möchte ich mich entschuldigen - aber es ist tatsächlich so, dass Deine manchmal sagen wir mal "sehr ausschweifenden" Beiträge manchmal doch recht sagen wir mal "strapaziös" sind und meiner PERSÖNLICHEN Meinung nach abendfüllende Beiträge die Diskussion letztendlich ersticken. Und es ist nunmal so, dass ich mit dieser Meinung nicht alleine da stehe, sondern dies auch einigen Usern so geht, die das nicht so deutlich oder gar nicht öffentlich zeigen. 

Und wenn Du jetzt immer noch Lust auf Kommunikation hast, dann schick mir eine PN. Denn dafür ist sie laut Deinen Ausführungen ja da.


----------



## elkop (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

"chapeau" christine.


----------



## jochen (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hallo,

wen es dennoch einen interessieren sollte,
hier meine Liblingslektüre in Sachen Miniteich mit Fischhaltung,
die Leute die dort schreiben haben schon ein wenig Ahnung damit, und wissen was sie tun...

auch wenn es off topic ist...

http://www.aquaristikimdetail.net/w...örtelkübel-gartenteich/?highlight=Mörtelkübel

viel Spass beim lesen dieser abenfüllenden Lektüre...

und immer schön die Hände feucht halten,

MfG,
Jochen.


----------



## Christine (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hallo Jochen,

den Link kann ich leider nicht öffnen


----------



## Zuckerschniss (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hallo Jochen,

hätt mich interessiert - kann aber auch nicht öffnen


----------



## hoboo34 (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

..bei mir funzt er


----------



## danyvet (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

[OT]bei mir ist jetzt sogar der mozilla ff abgestürzt, als ich ihn öffnen wollte, was auch nicht ging :shock[/OT]


----------



## jochen (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hallo Else,

bin nicht so der PC Experte,

es ist ein Link aus dem Forum Aquaristik im Detail,
Thema...

Tipps für den "Mörtelkübel-Gartenteich"

ein Füllhorn aus Erfahrungen von wirklich sehr erfahrenen und bewussten Aquarianern, zur Zeit über 27 Seiten.
Man wird sich wundern was alles artgerecht in kleinsten Teichen gehalten werden kann,
man muss sich nur informieren darüber..., und das Wissen auch umsetzen können, das ist natürlich die Voraussetzung.

Mein Favorit sind die von Peter beschriebenen Elassoma Evergladei,
diese Tiere brauchen regelrecht die Temperaturschwankungen im Miniteich,
sie kommen ohne Filter und fast ohne Wasserwechsel zurecht,
ihr Paradies scheint ein von Algen sämtlicher Sorten durchzogener Miniteich zu sein.
)oder auch __ Hornkraut oder sowas, wer möchte schon ne Mauerbütt voll Algen)

Dies ist aber nur ein kleiner Anreiz für interessierte Miniteichler die ein wenig Fisch pflegen möchten, und sich wirklich dabei kein Kopfzerbrechen machen müssen ob sie nun Tierqualer sind, oder nicht.
Leider ist es hier im Forum verpöhnt darüber zu schreiben, aber es geht, und das sogar sehr gut, und artgerecht.

Vielleicht gelingt ja jemand aus der Technik den Link, einzustellen,
es könnte auch daran liegen das man bei Aquaristik im Detail angemeldet sein muss, um dort lesen zu können.

Mit freundlichen Gruss in den Norden,

Jochen.


----------



## Conny (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Also bei mir mit FF 3.6.8 funzt es


----------



## jochen (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hi,

so nun schreibe ich mit ff,

vielleicht klappt es jetzt...

http://www.aquaristikimdetail.net/w...örtelkübel-gartenteich/?highlight=Mörtelkübel

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Christine (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hallo Jochen,

ja - jetzt funktioniert der Link - dankeschön.

Hier im Forum haben wir es - gerade bei den Miniteichbesitzern - häufig mit Anfängern zu tun, deren Fische der 1. Wahl dann meistens die leicht erhältlichen Goldfische sind. Und das da dann gar nichts stimmt, musst Du zugeben.

@all und niemand persönlich!

Ich will Fische im Miniteich sind nicht generell verpönen - wenn es sich um erfahrene Aquarianer handelt, die wissen, was sie tun, und um Fische, die in einen Miniteich wirklich passen, wie gerade von Jochen erwähnt  -  dann bitte gerne. 

Und sehr, sehr gerne ein bebilderter Erfahrungsbericht mit konkreten Hinweisen auf alle Stolpersteine bei der Haltung über das ganze Jahr gesehen. Denn die hört ja im Herbst mit dem Abfischen nicht auf. 
PS: Mit "Erfahrung" meine ich mehrere Jahre und nicht ein paar Wochen Theorie aus dem Internet. (Und bitte in einem gesonderten Thema!).


----------



## PetraH (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hallo Gabi,
ich habe im April diesen Jahres unseren Garten neu angelegt. Unter anderem habe ich an der Terrasse eine Kräuterspirale, die in einem kleinen Teich ( ca. 150 x 80 cm, 60 cm tief ) endet. Ich hatte auch erst Angst wegen der Mücken. Ich habe zwei Teichmuscheln und einige Wasserschnecken gesetzt. Innerhalb dieser kurzen Zeit haben sich schon __ Libellen und __ Frösche angesiedelt, von mehr an Mücken ist nichts zu merken. Du solltest Dich nicht davon abhalten lassen den Teich anzulegen.
Ich sende Dir ein Bild vom Kleinteich und wünsche Dir viel Erfolg.
Viel Glück vom Niederrhein
Petra


----------



## jochen (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hallo Else,



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Jochen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das muss ich nicht zugeben, es ist genauso wie du es beschrieben hast.

Ich wollte halt nur darauf hinweisen das es wirklich geht Fische in Miniteiche zu halten,
das man dabei grosse Vorkenntnisse haben sollte hatte ich ja schon oben erwähnt.

Also wer es machen möchte bitte vorher ausgiebig informieren, und dann mit seinen Kenntnissen langsam heran tasten.
Und wie Else schon schrieb Finger weg von Goldfischen für Miniteiche...

so das war es von mir zum off topic,

zu den Mückenlarven, die ja eigentlich hier Thema sind, habe ich meine Erfahrungen schon geschrieben.

Tschüssi,
Jochen


----------



## derschwarzepeter (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Liebe Teichfreunde!
Sollte das falsch rübergekommen sein, so tut´s mir wirklich leid,
aber ich bin und war immer der gleichen Meinung wie Christine-Blumenelse:

Goldfische sind für den MINI-Teich mit Sicherheit NICHT geeignet!

Die von mir empfohlenen Fische sind durchwegs VIEL kleiner, manche Arten nur 25 mm.
Man muss sich eben bei JEDEM Tier, das man halten will schlau machen,
welche Lebensbedingungen es braucht und dazu zählt eben vorrangig der Platzbedarf.

@ Jochen: Toller Link - Danke!


----------



## Christine (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

_Verschoben wurde gesamte Diskussion über "Fische im Miniteich" 
Weitere Beiträge hier bitte nur noch zur Frage "Was tun gegen Mücken im Miniteich"_


----------

